# dual batteries in late model hemi ram?Anyone done it yet.



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Getting ready to do it to my 08 ram 1500 with the hemi.

would like to get pics of others that have done this.Im going to try and start on mine tomorrow and will take pics of the install.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

take pics....would love to due it to my 04 2500 hemi!!!


----------



## wildbl1500 (Jan 7, 2006)

yes, keep us posted on your project.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm mounting a second battery soon. I'm going to try to mount it under the bed near the cab. Un-usual I know, but I hate a crowded engine bay.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Im putting the battery in the stock location on the passenger side,just like the diesels.
I picked up the battery tray at the dealer yesterday,prolly gonna be tomorrow before I can get started now,unless I can find some 2 guage or larger wire today.Im gonna have to either move the airbox or make something.Got some ideas but need to get the new tray in there and see what Iv got to work with.


----------



## wildbl1500 (Jan 7, 2006)

Great plan. I would rather use the tray from a diesel and keep it up front, than put it up under the bed. I have 0 fabrication skills...


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

I am planning on doing it this summer on my 03. I will also be using a stock diesel tray but will be fabbing my own cold air intake to make sure I have room for the battery. I will also be making my own cables and will be upgrading the stock alt - bat cable as well as grounds as needed. Post up pics as you go so we can see!


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Im pretty much done,I took pics.I'll post everything up in the next few days.Were supposed to get some snow the next 3 days so we will see if it helps with the voltage drop.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

here is a pic of what iv done so far,I'll probably do something different with the intake later when I have more time.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Back when I use to be in the car audio industry, we had an simple answer:

http://www.odysseybatteries.com/battery/pc2150.htm

Those batteries had reserves twice the entry Optima Red Top Battery which was considered an upgrade from most batteries. Usually if that didn't solve it, then we worried about getting another one of them installed. I got mine on order, but I did the math and it should be the equivalent of 2 OEM batteries capacity wise and discharge wise


----------



## wildbl1500 (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice work Stangman. Do you have a mopar part number (or numbers) for the tray assembly?


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Just ask for a 06 to 08 battery tray for a diesel,the holddown for the battery and the bolt for the hold down arnt included so you need to get them also.


----------



## wildbl1500 (Jan 7, 2006)

Stangman, did you setup the new battery in parallel with the original? How about the ground? Sorry for so many questions. I'll be doing the same project when the weather gets warmer...

The BIG Question: Has the new setup helped with the voltage drop?


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes positive to positive 2 guage cable. grounded it to the block just like the stock battery.

It has helped but a bigger altenator would make it great.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Im gonna upgrade the battery clamps and cables on the stock battery when I get a chance.
Im also going to run a ground to the body and maybe the frame also to make sure everything gets a good ground.

I ran the positive cable along the firewall,you can see the zip ties on the wire loom in the pic.wanted to keep everything neat.


----------



## wildbl1500 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the pics and answers to my never-ending questions.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

No problem,the hardest part is getting that piece that holds the filter box out there are 2 bolts that you can see at the top and there are two that you cant see and can barely get to,youll need small hands and a 13 mm gearwrench.An then there are to screws in the fenderwell 5/16 socket will get them.the good thing is the hard ones dont get put back in the same place. you use them to bolt the bracket down on the top of the bracket,see the pic 4 bolts holding the battery box.

It was really easy to do for the most part.


----------



## acutabovetherest2005 (8 mo ago)

stangman35 said:


> Im gonna upgrade the battery clamps and cables on the stock battery when I get a chance.
> Im also going to run a ground to the body and maybe the frame also to make sure everything gets a good ground.
> 
> I ran the positive cable along the firewall,you can see the zip ties on the wire loom in the pic.wanted to keep everything neat.
> ...


What did you do with the extra small hose to the breather box leave it unhooked


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

acutabovetherest2005 said:


> What did you do with the extra small hose to the breather box leave it unhooked


Welcome to plowsite, May I suggest starting a new
Separate thread, these people haven’t been on in a few years


----------

